# powerpc: Kernel panic on install



## msplsh (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm having a problem installing on a PowerMac3,1 400Mhz where I trigger this patch.






						[base] Revision 297466
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				





			svn commit: r309148 - head/sys/kern
		


It panics with "timed sleep before timers are working" and reboots immediately.  Had to use a slo-mo camera to even see the message.

I'm installing from a CD that is hooked up via FireWire.

Any ideas?


----------

